# Kornit Avalanche 1000 VS Aeoon



## zackneto (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

Need some advice here! I am currently running a DTG printing business. I am currently running two Brother GT-381 and the orders keep coming in which is great  I now find myself needing to step up my production capabilities and that is where I am hoping some of you seasoned DTG printers can give me some guidance. I am currently debating whether or not I should add four more Brother GT-381 printers or if I should explore a Kornit Avalanche 1000 or an Aeoon. I completely understand the differences in price from brother to these other beasts but if I can cut down on labour, production cost and production time than it makes sense. Has anyone looked closely to these two printers and can let me know which they decided to go with? Along with true numbers as to their output per hour and not just their crazy catalogue projections?

Thanks in advance for the help!!!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are in Europe it will be best to go in Austria see the aeoon and germany at Kornit showroom
Or USA, go to ISS Long Beach 2015.
and compare both. 

Aeoon users are not on this forum, I never saw any so hard to get feedback from here only.

There is other points to check :

Aeoon you need to pretreat shirt like you with your Brother 
(my supplier here told me they gave up inside the machine pretreat with heat press, is that true ?)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0gcxvkmBek

Kornit pretreat is in the machine, but you print on a wet surface.

Rip color management

The ink cost of 6 brothers
...

An other option, a new machine like Belquette Genesis could fill a missing gap between slower machine and high speed machine that are $$$$

other related post :
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t354081.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/kornit/t255481.html


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

zackneto said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Need some advice here! I am currently running a DTG printing business. I am currently running two Brother GT-381 and the orders keep coming in which is great  I now find myself needing to step up my production capabilities and that is where I am hoping some of you seasoned DTG printers can give me some guidance. I am currently debating whether or not I should add four more Brother GT-381 printers or if I should explore a Kornit Avalanche 1000 or an Aeoon. I completely understand the differences in price from brother to these other beasts but if I can cut down on labour, production cost and production time than it makes sense. Has anyone looked closely to these two printers and can let me know which they decided to go with? Along with true numbers as to their output per hour and not just their crazy catalogue projections?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!


Reading this I am thinking 'Are you printing the same image a number of times?'

If so then you maybe looking at adding a screen printing machine as this will produce the same amount if not more shirts as the 4 GT381's you are looking at. The down side is that it requires a different set of skills than DTG printing.

But you could also wait to see how the Resolute Hybrid works For the price of 4 GT381 printers you could buy 6 Hybrid systems and use the same skills you are using now.

Out of the Kornit Avalanche 1000 or the Aeoon I would always choose the Aeoon.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Aeoon users have NDA to sign because they don't want to be known.


----------



## zackneto (Jul 20, 2013)

I am located in Toronto Canada and have decided the best thing for me to do would be to fly to California this weekend for the show.

To answer your question I am doing high production run offs and very small runs so screen printing would not be an option for me. As of this year I will start getting orders of larger runs as well so I may consider adding a screen printing set up as well (automatic) I already own an 8 and 6 colour manual press that I have not even started using. If Aeeon is actually capable of hitting the numbers they claim 400 darks and 800 whites I would see this as being a good substitute for screen printing as the ink is much cheaper than brother inks. Any thoughts? Any screen printers imput would be greatly appreciated if they believe this would be a good substitute.

Both machines seem to have their pros and cons. In terms of ink prices they seem to be on the same level however Kornit does win when it comes to pretreat cost. I really like how Kornit has the ability to pretreat in the machine however they are able to print way fewer units per hour probably due to this process 100-120). I also like that Aeoon is capable of upgrading the machine. You can start with fewer white heads and add as you need them. Not sure if this is possible with the Kornit? I do however like that Kornit can print on a wide variety of materials such as polyesters and to my understanding Aeoon does best on cotton. 

Does anyone else on here do high production one offs and small runs? If so what software are you guys using to automatically send files to print so they do not need to be done manually. I have heard of a bar code scanning system but I am not able to find the company that sells/provides this software. 

Thanks you guys are great!!! This forums has been my guide since day one very pleased


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Zack, I have set up few of the big fulfillment on line shirt companies with dtg printers. I have a really good know how on how they are set up. If you come to the Long Beach show feel free to come by and I will fill you in on how some of the big players deal with higher volumes. We are booth 586 I believe in the back left corner of the show. Cheers-Paul Green


----------



## zackneto (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Paul. My inbox is full on Tshirt forums would you mind emailing me you info at [email protected]


----------



## m31uk3 (Jan 25, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Aeoon users have NDA to sign because they don't want to be known.


Or they don't want to talk about it because it didn't work....


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

m31uk3 said:


> Or they don't want to talk about it because it didn't work....


Like all DTG machine...

Spreadshirt print with it, do you expect feedback from that kind of guys?


----------



## m31uk3 (Jan 25, 2008)

jgabby said:


> Like all DTG machine...
> 
> Spreadshirt print with it, do you expect feedback from that kind of guys?


No but still hard to deny the total stop of PR from Aeoon directly.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC84-uET6yf6PQSmVzOJPokQ


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

m31uk3 said:


> No but still hard to deny the total stop of PR from Aeoon directly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC84-uET6yf6PQSmVzOJPokQ


Is that the only reason you think it has problems? Sounds trivial to me


----------



## m31uk3 (Jan 25, 2008)

zhenjie said:


> Is that the only reason you think it has problems? Sounds trivial to me


No you are right if I had a superior product I would obviously keep it quiet and not promote it.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

m31uk3 said:


> No you are right if I had a superior product I would obviously keep it quiet and not promote it.


So is that still your only reason/evidence to substantiate and backup your claim?


----------



## m31uk3 (Jan 25, 2008)

zhenjie said:


> So is that still your only reason/evidence to substantiate and backup your claim?


Eagerly awaiting evidence to the contrary...


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Some DTG manufacturer spend 2 much time promoting when they should spent time fixing their machine issues. 

Now I see plenty recent aeoon video on YouTube, yes not from aeoon official youtube channel. 
I read here on this forum that Peter is highly involve (he said he is the Managing Director of Aeoon)
AA have recent video about the machine.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

jgabby said:


> Some DTG manufacturer spend 2 much time promoting when they should spent time fixing their machine issues.
> 
> Now I see plenty recent aeoon video on YouTube, yes not from aeoon official youtube channel.
> I read here on this forum that Peter is highly involve (he said he is the Managing Director of Aeoon)
> AA have recent video about the machine.


I don't think overall Managing Director but involved in other ways.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

NZACO said:


> I don't think overall Managing Director but involved in other ways.


He is the CEO of AEEON now. And you don't use the typical "loud marketing" with this kind of machine. 

Market is small for this big machines, everyone knows each other. 
You meat face to face, get your potencial clients to your factory talk, business during dinner. 

I bet AEOON is doing more then well. 

And this is what I didn't like about the Kornit. You always got a feeling that they marketing their machines are suited for everyone.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

m31uk3 said:


> Eagerly awaiting evidence to the contrary...


When you make a claim YOU provide the evidence to back it up. Hope you're not a lawyer.


----------



## m31uk3 (Jan 25, 2008)

zhenjie said:


> When you make a claim YOU provide the evidence to back it up. Hope you're not a lawyer.


As I have nothing to prove or gain. I will do nothing.

However as a vigilant consumer I would encourage anyone looking to purchase a machine in this category to do extensive research into the market to find the best solution for their specific needs.

From my experience that equates to:

* Wash Results
* Consumable Cost per Print (Ink, Wiping Fluid, Fixation)
* Vendor Reliability (Spare Parts, Tech Support, Training)
* Cost of Machine


----------



## brixen (Jun 27, 2013)

zackneto said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Need some advice here! I am currently running a DTG printing business. I am currently running two Brother GT-381 and the orders keep coming in which is great  I now find myself needing to step up my production capabilities and that is where I am hoping some of you seasoned DTG printers can give me some guidance. I am currently debating whether or not I should add four more Brother GT-381 printers or if I should explore a Kornit Avalanche 1000 or an Aeoon. I completely understand the differences in price from brother to these other beasts but if I can cut down on labour, production cost and production time than it makes sense. Has anyone looked closely to these two printers and can let me know which they decided to go with? Along with true numbers as to their output per hour and not just their crazy catalogue projections?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!


Would love to see some pictures from your set-up. sounds great. do you use a heat press or tunnel. ? we are running 1 Mpower 10i, and we just bought a tunnel, since press is too slow.. when the tunnel is running good, we want another Mpower.. - but we also go wonder what the next stem is after that. is that Kornit. ?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

m31uk3 said:


> As I have nothing to prove or gain. I will do nothing.


Then I advise you continue to do nothing rather than make outlandish claims based only on a companies Youtube playlist. So much for your 'extended research' into the machine.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Aeoon was at the ISS Long Beach show, and anyone who saw it running would know that the printer is legit. like @Smalzstein said, this isn't the type of printer that is marketed to fit in every shop. the big boys are the ones buying it. from a print quality point of view, there was absolutely ZERO comparison between the Aeoon prints and Kornit. Aeoon was above and beyond better in the print category.

the Aeoon shirts were pretreated at the show, but with a Viper XPT. 2 Hotronix air fusions could not keep up when the Aeoon was printing, so you will either need more heat presses, or an oven. even if you use an oven, they still recommend a 10 second heat press to finish. 

kornit was showing off some really innovative things such as incorporating one of their DTG machines into an automatic screen press. they were printing discharge white ink for the underbase, and then printing just cmyk via DTG. however, the print was rough to the touch and dull to the eyes. i was told they were printing about 120 per hour, but that it could do around 180 per hour. meanwhile the Aeoon was printing much faster, with MUCH better quality. while it appears that the durability of Kornit printers has been vastly improved, their prints still suck. printing wet-on-wet DTG just doesn't look vibrant at all, and i was disappointed with the prints printed with discharge. Kornit did say that they also have a plastisol white solution, but that was not being done at the show.


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Zack,It was great to meet you at the show. Hopefully we shed some light on how to set things up and increase production. Other than the question you asked I am enjoying the heated debated in this thread. I am not going to get one sided on anything but from what I have personally experienced. That being the large fulfillment printers don't want the printer manufacturer to say they use X brand machine. So lets say "Zazzle" does not want the manufacturer to tell people they use the MonkeyJet 4500. Most sales guys would love to tell you they use the printer they sell as bragging rights and product in a large production environment. So its backwards from what was first stated in this post but I am not saying its a bad thing or wrong. That's just what I have personally gone through.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This is not a easy decision to choose between 2. I suggest bring your art work and stop watch to where both machines are. This could be a biggst investment to many people. $250-$400K.
The Aeoon we displayed at Nazdar booth ISS show was 8 Printhead configuration. 3ea 15x17" was printed at 2:10. Potential buyer clocked it while we print. 12 head will do near 1/2 of time. 1:10 for 3 dark shirts=23sec/shirts.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## eonyk (Jul 15, 2015)

allamerican said:


> This is not a easy decision to choose between 2. I suggest bring your art work and stop watch to where both machines are. This could be a biggst investment to many people. $250-$400K.
> The Aeoon we displayed at Nazdar booth ISS show was 8 Printhead configuration. 3ea 15x17" was printed at 2:10. Potential buyer clocked it while we print. 12 head will do near 1/2 of time. 1:10 for 3 dark shirts=23sec/shirts.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


in 2016 you can choose beween 3 and decision will be amazingly easy. 
Blue and Green Monsters will be eaten alive or dead by the next generation Predator 

Hahahaha


----------



## Blanketman (Apr 6, 2011)

I found these videos on youtube that compare Aeoon to Kornit. Worth watching. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9NnEVu27w


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Blanketman said:


> I found these videos on youtube that compare Aeoon to Kornit. Worth watching. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9NnEVu27w


I am not sure this YouTube video will convince people to choose aeoon over Kornit but very interesting Scott's videos. 
However, since I am Aeoon CEO I know exactly where we sold Aeoons. 70% of Aeoon buyers are Kornit owners. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------

